# General > Politics >  Full Fiscal Autonmy

## BetterTogether

Having watched last nights leaders debate one has to question whether Nicola Sturgeon and the SNP really do have Scotland's best interests at heart and not just a desire for Independence at any cost. When pushed on the full fiscal Autonmy question she stated she wanted it as soon as possible. Given that most economist including her own state this would create a massive black hole in Scotland's economy which would effect the poorest in society more than anyone else I wonder how that policy is justifiable.How can putting the growth of the Scottish economy at risk, removing funding from essential services the NHS and numerous other services be good for the people of Scotland.

----------

